# New boarder and loving it



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that your enjoying snowboarding and yes, you are right, you need a wide board.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome I guess my research payed off!

When I went boarding the other day, my feet were hanging off the edge of my rental board and I think it was kinda messing up my ability to carve on the toe-side of my board.

I apologize if my use of terminology absolutely blows.


----------

